# The real life Indiana Jones of Orchids



## Wogga (Jul 15, 2006)

Anyone who's interested in pleurothallids check out www.loujost.com

This guy has explored some previously uncharted and untouched regions of Ecuador, specifically in the area of Banos. Hes climbed ridiculous mountains in search of new orchids, and certainly managed to find some.

He has discovered approximately 20 new members of the genus Teagueia, which previously consisted of only 6 specie. Many of them in extremely small and remote microclimates, in many of which the plants actually freeze at night, yet still manage to completely dominate their respective microclimates.

Ok, i used the word microclimate way too many times. Anyway - this guy has done some really cool stuff, and i thought a lot of you would probably get a kick out of it. He's also got good pictures and a brand new monograph of the genus.

Enjoy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2006)

Interesting site. Thanks.


----------



## Mahon (Jul 15, 2006)

Colin,

Do not forget that those Teagueia that Lou has described as new are not the only ones... I have been informed by other authorities (no names to be mentioned) that there are possibly 50 or more that can be sorted... but since the genus is not that well known, decifering species from natural hybrids among this patch (including Lepanthes and Brachionidium), will take time, and the herbarium specimens sent to MBG will be looked at and take care of... most likely, many will come back to Sarasota to be examined.

Masdevallia stigii is my favorite Masdevallia species at this time, and Stig Dalstrom's watercolor of this species is magnificent... if anyone is interested in the story of Masdevallia stigii, let me know.

-P.A. Mahon


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2006)

If you like Pleurs., you probably also like Draculas. Check out this site:
http://www.draculaspecies.com/


----------



## Heather (Jul 16, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> If you like Pleurs., you probably also like Draculas. Check out this site:
> http://www.draculaspecies.com/



Hey! We read the same morning news, huh?! 
(you beat me to posting again....)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2006)

Heather said:


> Hey! We read the same morning news, huh?!
> (you beat me to posting again....)


Actually, I think we take turns...


----------



## Kyle (Jul 17, 2006)

The area in Ecuador with the exploding volcano is right in the middle of Lou Josts study area. Hopefully the toxic gases won't compromise his work. Lou lives in Banos at the base of the volcano, but I read that side of the volcano is safe.

Unfortunatly, there is a population of Phrag lindinii on the volcano that might be harmed by the eruption.

Kyle


----------

